
When Defending Vaccines Gets Ugly - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/opinion/vaccines-peter-hotez.html
======
vikramkr
One interesting idea I've heard is to, instead of saying "vaccines dont cause
autism", say "shots save lives." Move the argument away from the invented
battleground into the real one and focus on associating vaccines and saving
lives instead of vaccines and autism.

